# British Comedy



## MasterShake (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw a previous thread, but it's been dead since 2005 plus it seemed oriented to naming the "best".

I myself just want to hear what everyone likes!

Myself:

-*The Young Ones*: Probably the first British comedy I got into. I absolutely love how they interact - Vyvyan is my favorite!
-*Blackadder Goes Forth*: Only one of the Blackadder series I've watched. Big WWI buff and capping such a bitterly funny show with the ending they did really burned it into my mind.
-*The Mighty Boosh*: My current telly-crush (e.g. it can do no wrong and I will make terrible life decisions in favor of it). :wubu:

I'm really digging the third BBC3 season currently showing on Adult Swim. I think the Nabootique is my favorite setting for this show.

I only wish there was an extended version of The Mighty Boosh's theme song! Darn thing's stuck in my head now!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2009)

I love Blackadder and The Young Ones! Unfortunately, I have only the latter on DVD-hopefully I'll be able to rectify this problem soon enough. I'm also a huge Monty Python fan  .


----------



## Pixelpops (Apr 23, 2009)

Spaced and Black Books will always rank pretty highly in my head. 

I went through a huuuuge mighty boosh phase a few years ago though. I even dressed up as old gregg once. Fat Girls in tutu's is clearly Win.


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

There are so many I love.I got hooked with Are you Being Served,Waiting For God,Keeping Up Appearances,Last Of The Summer Wine,The Vicar Of Dibley.
Way back when I was a teenager they had Monty Python on PBS.I have to watch everything on PBS.I don't get BBC America,rats!

I forgot Fawlty Towers,I loved that.It's been years,though.


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 23, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> Spaced and Black Books will always rank pretty highly in my head.
> 
> I went through a huuuuge mighty boosh phase a few years ago though. I even dressed up as old gregg once. Fat Girls in tutu's is clearly Win.


I love Black Books!

Haven't watched it in ages, can't believe I forgot it in my list! I :smitten: any show about bookstores (fond memories of my college days!).


----------



## ladle (Apr 23, 2009)

I cannot pass up 
The League of Gentlemen....too often confused with the shit Sean Connery film The League of Extroadinary Gentlemen!!!

If you haven't seen it....do....you'll be scared laughing! 

View attachment the_league_of_gentlemen_PU.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Apr 23, 2009)

Outnumbered is pretty good with Hugh Dennis; they give the two young kids rough guidelines on what to say in the scene, then they invent the actual dialogue themselves; it's fantastic


----------



## ladle (Apr 23, 2009)

And I reallllllly miss the 'gameshow'
SHOOTING STARS with Reeves and Mortimer....damn that was funny


----------



## ladle (Apr 23, 2009)

OK..almost forgot

When the Whistle Blows...love it
That Andy Milman is a comic genius!


----------



## James (Apr 23, 2009)

My all time favorite would be Spaced... The Mighty Boosh and the The I.T. Crowd are close runners up though...


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2009)

Spaced is brilliant; I'm a devoted Simon Pegg fan (it sounds like we're talking tv, not film, but I just have to mention that Shaun of the Dead = most awesomest movie EVER). *Some* Monty Python, The Office, AbFab, and Fawlty Towers absolutely kills me. The episode "The Germans" is just funny beyond words. "Oh, _German_. I'm sorry, I thought there was something wrong with you."


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 23, 2009)

I love British comidies my all time favorite is Keeping Up Appearances but I will also watch anything with Mr, Bean in it And there was one but I forgot the name but it wa about people in a nursing home or something of the sort.
i am now hooked on the drama Mistresses. And Skinz


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 23, 2009)

alsoooooo - Look up "Peep Show", and for some brilliant scottish humour "Still Game"


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta love the British TV shows! All time fave is Monty Python, but I also love

Blackadder - all seasons but especially Blackadder the First
Keeping Up Appearances
The Vicar of Dibley
The Thin Blue Line
Are You Being Served
Fawlty Towers
Graham Norton


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Apr 23, 2009)

Brilliant, I can de-lurk and come into my element here.

I'm on a massive Mighty Boosh kick too. I'm currently even doing an oil painting of the moon, so he can shine down upon my room all the time. 

Anything by Graham Linehan is good (though he's Irish of course), Father Ted is one of the best comedies ever, and I love the IT Crowd at the moment too.

Reeves & Mortimer are some of my all time favourites! Smell of Reeves & Mortimer, Bang Bang, Catterick, Vic Reeves' Big Night Out...not only Shooting Stars!

And Peep Show too. Gosh I love David Mitchell.


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 24, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> I'm currently even doing an oil painting of the moon, so he can shine down upon my room all the time.


OMG YOU ARE MY INTERNET BFF FOREVERS!!1!1! :smitten:


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes Prime/Minister, Spaced, Black Books, also partial to Dad's Army.


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2009)

Oooh great subject. I am huge fan of Spaced, The IT Crowd, Garth Merenghi's Dark Place, Peep Show and The Mighty Boosh like many other Brits. I'm pretty sure they will all go down in history as classics or 'cult classics'.

I also really like at the moment The Inbetweeners (very funny for me as having grown up in North London it just reminds me fondly of my college days). Black Books and Green Wing were excellent and I loved Extras but wasn't too bothered about The Office.

As for years back I remember my sister and I laughing our socks off at The High Life, it was one of the first things I ever saw Alan Cumming in, Adam and Joe, Game On, Red Dwarf, Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em, Citizen Smith (massive childhood crush on Robert Lindsay!) and of course Only Fools and Horses :happy:


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> And Skinz




Wow, really....I love Skins, it's totally over the top but I absolutley love the music and the way its filmed and they use loads of local places for locations and I love trying to spot places I know.


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Dads Army,Bottom,Father Ted,and Red Dwarf (my all time fave ...)


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 24, 2009)

Benny Hill


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 24, 2009)

and it goes without mention that Byker Grove is a classic..... :bow: oh wait, was it not meant to be comedic?


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> and it goes without mention that Byker Grove is a classic..... :bow: oh wait, was it not meant to be comedic?



Spuggy!!!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a great thread... woohoo!! 

Monty Python, the TV Series of course... some of my faves:

The Spanish Inquisition - NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!!
Bicycle Repairman - See how he uses that spanner to tighten that nut!!
Meinhead By-Elections - I say, you wouldn't have had much fun in Stalingrad, now would you?
Spam - Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, LOVELY SPAAAAM!
Arthur Lemming, British Dental Association
Election Night Special
Upper Class Twit of the Year
Army Sketch with Luigi Vercotti - You know, Colonel... tanks just break...
Tale of the Unknown Joke - That was NOT FUNNY!!

Blackadder I,II,The Third, Goes Forth

Benny Hill, of course, ESPECIALLY when he does the Chinese tourist who pronounces words that sound too similar to others!! 

Fawlty Towers (a short run, but STILL hilarious!!!!)

Are You Being Served? (I can't get enough of the early ones)


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 24, 2009)

Never really got into the whole Python thing. It has its moments, but I just don't see much in it. :eekum:


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 24, 2009)

Red said:


> Garth Merenghi's Dark Place


Ooh, another great one!


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

Everything Simon Peg does is absolute win (just saw Hot Fuzz again), but I must say that two pints of lager really cracks me up too. And Davenport's deadpan dryness in Coupling is also brilliant.


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 24, 2009)

Many I have always enjoyed have been mentioned but here goes:
Monty Python, Benny Hill, Fawlty Towers, Are You Being Served?, Are You Being Served Again?, The Young Ones, Allo! Allo!, Absolutely Fabulous and Little Britain. I saw a few episodes of Dad's Army, it was quite funny.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 24, 2009)

I love Britcoms. 

My favorites: 
(Anything involving Rowan Atkinson)
Keeping Up Appearances
The Vicar of Dibley
The Thin Blue Line
Are You Being Served
Fawlty Towers
Father Ted
Yes (Prime) Minister


----------



## Chode McBlob (Apr 24, 2009)

Well of course first comes:

Monty Python's Flying Circus
Fawlty Towers
The Fall & Rise of Reginald Perrin
The Good Neighbors
The Two Ronnies
Not The 9 O'clock News

to name a few.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 24, 2009)

Brit Comedy huh?

I've been a Monty Python's Flying Circus fan for ages.

Fawlty Towers is another piece of Cleese's genius and I wish he had done more episodes.

Benny Hill had his moments.

Black Adder rocks!


I'm sure I've forgotten many but those are some favorites.


Dennis


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Apr 24, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> OMG YOU ARE MY INTERNET BFF FOREVERS!!1!1! :smitten:



HUZZAH! I'm glad there are people who still love the Boosh/only just love the Boosh. I missed the boat a bit when it was first shown in the UK!

Who mentioned Red Dwarf? I was brought up on Red Dwarf! I used to watch it (the earlier serieses) all the time...and KYTV, does anyone remember that?

Oh yeah, I love anything Chris Morris has done - Brass Eye, The Day Today, On The Hour.

Oh and anyone else love I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 25, 2009)

Mighty Boosh & Monty Python are two shows that everyone seems to go ga-ga over but me... Just never got into them.

However, Father Ted, Black Books & The IT Crowd are all pretty good, as is Garth Marenghi's Darkplace & I used to love The Office. Blackadder is superb (Blackadder's Christmas Carol being the best). Peep Show is far better than Mitchell & Webb's crappy sketch show.

And, outside of sitcoms, I was a big fan of TMWRNJ & Stuart Lee's recent stand-up show (which was undermined by long drawn-out sketches).

Anyone like the old racist sitcoms? Mind Your Language? Love Thy Neighbour? Hur-hur-hur


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 25, 2009)

My favorites: 

Last Of The Summer Wine
Keeping Up Appearances
Dad's Army
The Vicar of Dibley
The Good Life
Are You Being Served
George and Mildred
Fawlty Towers
Robin's Nest
Father Ted
Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minster.
The Young Ones

Oh my list could just go on and on lol.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Apr 25, 2009)

Red Dwarf
Only Fools And Horses .. custy.
Fawlty Towers
Blackadder 
Father Ted .. Its Irish though.
My Fmily.. Early couple of seasons, when Nick was in it. 

... Loads more.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

This man is my favorite BBC-comedian






Also, I love "Fawlty Towers" ("I know nothing.") and "My Family". "Mr. Bean" was my favorite series when I was a kid.
And... off course, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49c-_YOkmMU

I can't stand "Allo, Allo" though.


----------



## Teleute (Apr 25, 2009)

Red Dwarf... Oh, the Red Dwarf. I used to watch it over and over again, I'd have it on while I was playing games or something. Not quite so obsessed now, but I still really enjoy it. 

I also like most Monty Python, although many of their skits fell flat with me. Ooh, and Blackadder, Peep Show, Fawlty Towers, and the Young Ones. Also, TMWRNJ!! Yay for you, Maxx Awesome. That show was fantastic. "Consider the lily... ahhhhhhhhh."


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Apr 26, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Red Dwarf... Oh, the Red Dwarf. I used to watch it over and over again, I'd have it on while I was playing games or something. Not quite so obsessed now, but I still really enjoy it.
> 
> I also like most Monty Python, although many of their skits fell flat with me. Ooh, and Blackadder, Peep Show, Fawlty Towers, and the Young Ones. Also, TMWRNJ!! Yay for you, Maxx Awesome. That show was fantastic. "Consider the lily... ahhhhhhhhh."



It's possibly the most obscure comedy show ever. I don't know how many actually remember it.
Here's the Curious Orange (not Rod Hull).


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 26, 2009)

Waiting For God..I just seen it again last night.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 26, 2009)

Haven't seen it mentioned- "Man Stroke Woman" is bloody brilliant. Look it up on youtube just now!


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 26, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Haven't seen it mentioned- "Man Stroke Woman" is bloody brilliant. Look it up on youtube just now!


LOL, I love the "Man Cold" one. Hilarious!


----------



## Victim (Apr 26, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I love British comidies my all time favorite is Keeping Up Appearances but I will also watch anything with Mr, Bean in it And there was one but I forgot the name but it wa about people in a nursing home or something of the sort.
> i am now hooked on the drama Mistresses. And Skinz



Waiting for God was the one in the nursing home.


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

Off the top of my head: Only fools and horses, Little British and two pints of lager.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I've seen all my favorites mentioned except one: "Creature Comforts." :happy: I begrudgingly say in regard to the American one: not nearly as funny as the original. That's a can of worms that can be opened about transplanted shows of all genres, though lol. They lose something


----------



## KatsPyjamas (May 7, 2009)

I just downloaded *Snuff Box* after somebody who knew I was a fan of Bob Fossil in the Boosh recommended it to me. OMG Rich Fulcher is my absolute hero. And Matt Berry is good in it too. Anyone else like it?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 7, 2009)

Last of the Summer Wine (Cleggy & Auntie Wainwright make me laugh)
Are You Being Served? (Loved Grainger and Mr. Mash)
Keeping up Appearances (Elizabeth She'll sing at me)
As Time Goes By (Hello Li)
Fawlty Towers (Manuel there is no fire)
One Foot in the Grave (The joys of Victor)


----------



## mango (May 7, 2009)

*Many have already been mentioned.

Here are afew more...

The Office (the original and more funny version!)

& 

The Goodies!!*






Goodie Goodie Yum Yum


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

OMG The Goodies are epic hilarity!


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2009)

Red said:


> The IT Crowd



I fucking love this show.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 7, 2009)

Someone was so kind as to introduce me to Spaced, and it remains my favorite, followed by The Mighty Boosh, which is so brilliant! Whoever writes it loves words/language. I'm a bit confused as to why Cartoon Network started with the third season and is now jumping to the first, but I'll take it. Just started on the IT Crowd, which has potential. 

What is Garth Merenghi's Dark Place?

And, if I may be a typical Yank for a moment, why are all these wonderful shows so short-lived??? I want more, people!! But the same quality of course. Think we can make that happen?


----------



## KendraLee (May 7, 2009)

If anyone has "Absolutely Fabulous" on DVD get over to my house ASAP. LOVED THIS SHOW!


----------



## ladle (May 7, 2009)

Boosh, The Office, Extras
Short lived means they die in their prime...better than fading out into boring series gravyards!




sweet&fat said:


> Someone was so kind as to introduce me to Spaced, and it remains my favorite, followed by The Mighty Boosh, which is so brilliant! Whoever writes it loves words/language. I'm a bit confused as to why Cartoon Network started with the third season and is now jumping to the first, but I'll take it. Just started on the IT Crowd, which has potential.
> 
> What is Garth Merenghi's Dark Place?
> 
> And, if I may be a typical Yank for a moment, why are all these wonderful shows so short-lived??? I want more, people!! But the same quality of course. Think we can make that happen?


----------



## ladle (May 7, 2009)

Just watched the Boosh episode again last night: The Legend of Old Gregg
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## James (May 7, 2009)

"Do you love me?"


----------



## ladle (May 8, 2009)

James said:


> "Do you love me?"



HAHAHAHAH
Look at my Mangina!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 8, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> Who mentioned Red Dwarf? I was brought up on Red Dwarf! I used to watch it (the earlier serieses) all the time...and KYTV, does anyone remember that?



I own 6 seasons on DVD. I'm waiting for the boo to buy the last two for me. :wubu:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 8, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> What is Garth Merenghi's Dark Place?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_DsglwQUos
A ground-breaking medical horror drama that was so edgy & before it's time, Channel 4 weren't legally allowed to screen it in the UK in the '80s. It only saw the light of day in 2004 (I think) where it was still able to entertain & terrify.



AshleyEileen said:


> I own 6 seasons on DVD. I'm waiting for the boo to buy the last two for me. :wubu:


Hate to be the one to tell you but, if you haven't seen series 7 & 8 already, you will be _VERY_ disappointed, at least, I know I was.


----------



## frankman (May 8, 2009)

Why doesn't anyone else mention Coupling? That show could make me piss my pants laughing.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 8, 2009)

great British comedy that any of you non brits should try to see if at all possible is as follows:

Still Game (actually Scottish, you may need sub titles but it's the funniest ever)
Nighty Night (weird and very funny)
The Office (British and American version both great)
Peep Show
The Royale family ( it's about a family that sit and watch TV, Caroline Aherne and Craig Cash are genius comedy writers)
Gavin and Stacey
Katherine Tate show
Titty Bang Bang
Only fools and horses
Absolutely Fabulous
Smack the Pony

These are my personal favourites and I would recommend all of them. Have fun if you manage to see them.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 8, 2009)

p.s my favourite American shows are:

Sex in the City
The Office, an american workplace
Curb your enthusiasm
Frasier
Roseanne
Just shoot me
Ellen

dont want you to think I don't find Americans funny, lol x


----------



## ladle (May 8, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_DsglwQUos
> A ground-breaking medical horror drama that was so edgy & before it's time, Channel 4 weren't legally allowed to screen it in the UK in the '80s. It only saw the light of day in 2004 (I think) where it was still able to entertain & terrify.



Now FAAARRRRRK. That was funny. Just watched episode one on Youtube.
Will definitely have to keep watching now. So many Boosh cameos!


----------



## superodalisque (May 8, 2009)

Kendra i'll be right over with Ab Fab

Ab Fab
To The Manor Born
As Time Goes By
Coupling
Last of The Summer Wine
Man Child
Black Adder
Benny Hill
Waiting For God
Are You Being Served
Kumars at Number 42


----------



## KendraLee (May 8, 2009)

frankman said:


> Why doesn't anyone else mention Coupling? That show could make me piss my pants laughing.



Forgot about Coupling but I knew there was another one I liked. I was able to rent it locally.


----------



## KendraLee (May 8, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> Kendra i'll be right over with Ab Fab. i love some of the older ones too like To The Manor Born and As Time Goes By. i love the romantic bent on those. Coupling is good. Last of the Summer Wine is also great. i think my all time fav is the black adder series. i particularly love the ones set in medieval and elizabethan times because there are a lot if in jokes for history buffs so no matter how many times i watch its new and fresh. but there are really too many to mention because i'm a real anglophile when it comes to t.v. comedies.



You actually have all the seasons? thats awesome. There are a lot of episodes I didnt see since I discovered it pretty late but I used to try to catch as many episodes I could when it was on around here.


----------



## KendraLee (May 8, 2009)

Ok This show isnt British, Its Canadian. I thought it deserved a shout out. Anyone else ever seen it?
Trailer Park Boys 

View attachment TrailerParkBoys_Poster.jpg


----------



## ladle (May 8, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> Ok This show isnt British, Its Canadian. I thought it deserved a shout out. Anyone else ever seen it?
> Trailer Park Boys



Yes!...Was watching this the other night....how is a collection of bottles of urine not funny!?!!!


----------



## olwen (May 8, 2009)

Wow, so many shows I haven't seen. 

Of the ones I've watched I liked AbFab, the mighty boosh, fawlty towers, look around you, dark place, young ones, leauge of gentlemen, benny hill, and monty python.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 8, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> .Hate to be the one to tell you but, if you haven't seen series 7 & 8 already, you will be _VERY_ disappointed, at least, I know I was.



I have to complete the collection, though. I've seen them all. 



KendraLee said:


> Ok This show isnt British, Its Canadian. I thought it deserved a shout out. Anyone else ever seen it?
> Trailer Park Boys



LOVE IT! I've only seen the movie, but I thought it was hilarious. What channel is it on in the US?


----------



## olwen (May 8, 2009)

Oh I forgot Mr. Bean. That one always makes me laugh my ass off.


----------



## swilkin (May 9, 2009)

I show i think is good is the Inbetweeners.
A good line that caught me by suprise was when
the lads where talking about the royal family
and Jay said he bets that Prince Philip shags the Queen up the arse.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 9, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> Ok This show isnt British, Its Canadian. I thought it deserved a shout out. Anyone else ever seen it?
> Trailer Park Boys


I haven't seen this one, I don't think they show it in the UK?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 9, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I have to complete the collection, though. I've seen them all.



Ah so it's the completism that means you want to get the lot. That's okay. Just thought I'd give fair warning incase you hadn't


----------



## swilkin (May 9, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> I haven't seen this one, I don't think they show it in the UK?



This show has been on the Bravo channel on sky tv i think , i have seen it a couple of times


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Chode McBlob said:


> Well of course first comes:
> 
> Monty Python's Flying Circus
> Fawlty Towers
> ...




Yay! 
Morecombe and Wise-the breakfast sketch cripples me with laughter every time I see it!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 9, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Yay!
> Morecombe and Wise-the breakfast sketch cripples me with laughter every time I see it!


me too, soo amazingly funny and perfect comic timing to know they did it all in one take
here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFgdhZGLJrY


----------



## GoldenDelicious (May 9, 2009)

swilkin said:


> This show has been on the Bravo channel on sky tv i think , i have seen it a couple of times


Thanks for letting me know however one is a commoner and one only has coonsil telly,lol


----------



## KendraLee (May 9, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> LOVE IT! I've only seen the movie, but I thought it was hilarious. What channel is it on in the US?



I don't know that it is on in the US. My sister had episodes on tape when I visited her a couple of years back. I only caught a few episodes. Season 3,Episode 5 where Bubbles is trying to win tickets to see his favorite band Rush but doesnt win them so the guys try to sneak into the concert through the sewer system and Ricky kidnaps the guitar player Alex Lifeson and episode 6 where there is a barbecue cartel stealing all the barbecues in the trailer park stand out in my head


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 10, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> I don't know that it is on in the US. My sister had episodes on tape when I visited her a couple of years back. I only caught a few episodes. Season 3,Episode 5 where Bubbles is trying to win tickets to see his favorite band Rush but doesnt win them so the guys try to sneak into the concert through the sewer system and Ricky kidnaps the guitar player Alex Lifeson and episode 6 where there is a barbecue cartel stealing all the barbecues in the trailer park stand out in my head



I guess I'll need to get it on DVD.


----------



## orinoco (May 13, 2009)

my fave comedies are (in no particular order) - 

*Hancock's Half Hour* (my grandpa got me into this years and years ago and i have loved it ever since).
*Peep Show*.
*Black Books*.
*Coupling* (and it's predecessor *Joking Apart*).
*Blackadder*.
*Phoenix Nights*.
*Red Dwarf* (until they made that awful, awful 3 parter for easter!).
*QI* (it's comedy albeit in panel show form! and i am going to my 6th recording next week so i have to give it a mention ).


----------



## midnightrogue (Jun 3, 2009)

the inbetweeners - cracking show!


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 3, 2009)

*The IT Crowd* is adorable. I also like the original *Office*, but I'll admit to being a philistine and preferring the US version.

I adore *A Bit of Fry and Laurie*. Stephen Fry is one of my idols. 

I got into *Little Britain* after falling in love with Matt Lucas on *Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire*. At least the first season is on Netflix Watch Instantly.







Ulterior motive? I have no idea what you're talking about. :batting:


----------



## Chuggernut (Jun 3, 2009)

Ones that have been mentioned up till now: Monty Python, Fawlty Towers, AbFab, George And Mildred;

Ones that haven't: the whole Doctor In The House franchise (In the House, In Charge, At Large, At Sea, On The Go), Man About The House, Ripping Yarns (starring Python alumni Michael Palin), May To December, Some Mothers Do Have 'em.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Nov 7, 2009)

Is anybody else into radio comedy like The News Quiz? I'm so into that right now. I miss Linda Smith real bad but I like Sandi being the host. Better than HIGNFY imo.

Also I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue was golden esp. in the 90s.

The the Mighty Boosh had a wonderful radio prog before their TV show!


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 9, 2009)

QI (Quite Interesting) hosted by Stephen Fry. Its really great.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2009)

steely said:


> There are so many I love.I got hooked with Are you Being Served,Waiting For God,Keeping Up Appearances,Last Of The Summer Wine,The Vicar Of Dibley.
> Way back when I was a teenager they had Monty Python on PBS.I have to watch everything on PBS.I don't get BBC America,rats!
> 
> I forgot Fawlty Towers,I loved that.It's been years,though.




I SOOOO LOVE "Are You Being Served"... Mr Granger & Mr Humphries were my favorite characters.. 

My older sister loved and may own every "Absolutely Fabulous" episode


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 9, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> QI (Quite Interesting) hosted by Stephen Fry. Its really great.



I love QI! Funny and informative, and who could ever get enough of Stephen Fry? He's just so fun to watch.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I love them all but a special mention goes to Peep Show, The Catherine Tate show, The Inbetweeners, Gavin and Stacey, Little Britain, Spaced, Black Books and The vicar of Dibley - oh.... how I heart Dawn French....:bow:


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Nov 13, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> I think I love them all but a special mention goes to Peep Show, The Catherine Tate show, The Inbetweeners, Gavin and Stacey, Little Britain, Spaced, Black Books and The vicar of Dibley - oh.... how I heart Dawn French....:bow:



I dressed up as the vicar of dibley for my halloween party (the party was for the son of a friend of mine) I threw it together at the last minute but it got a laugh from everyone who seen the photos. I'll try and post them on here over the weekend. x


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 13, 2009)

Currently working my way through DVR recordings of *Monty Python: The Truth (Almost) [Lawyer's Cut], A Documentary in Six Partes,* which aired on IFC.


----------



## Neen (Nov 19, 2009)

Vicar of Dibley! One of my fav. shows on tv. Also love 'keeping up appearences'.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 20, 2009)

One Foot in the Grave, with the cranky Victor 
Are You Being Served?
As Time Goes By
Last of the Summer Wine


----------



## SparkGirl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Absolutely Fabulous, anything with Gordon Ramsay, oh and Cash In The Attic is fun too.*


----------



## iamaJenny (Nov 25, 2009)

steely said:


> There are so many I love.I got hooked with Are you Being Served,Waiting For God,Keeping Up Appearances,Last Of The Summer Wine,The Vicar Of Dibley.
> Way back when I was a teenager they had Monty Python on PBS.I have to watch everything on PBS.I don't get BBC America,rats!
> 
> I forgot Fawlty Towers,I loved that.It's been years,though.



Yes! Yes! Yes! I also LOVE Coupling and Absolutely Fabulous. British comedy rules. I can't find any people my age that watch any of these shows but I love them.:happy:


----------



## The Fez (Nov 25, 2009)

Big train is fantastic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaqxIXs_mn4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JibxHpXqAfc


----------



## Ben from England (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm right with you lot on Monty Python, Blackadder and Spaced. I haven't seen it in years, but I used to love Waiting for God back in the day (thanks for jogging my memory on that one superodalisque!). Only Fool's is a bit stodgy now, but there are gold in them there hills (this for example).

Special places also reserved for -

Anything Steve Fry goes near. His podcasts are amazing as well, especially the one about copyright. I wish I knew him. 

Basil Fawlty, specifically him freaking out on his car. Frighteningly close to episodes I've had with my push bike.

I'm not sure if it's come up yet but, if you like your comedy as dark as it comes, Chris Morris has always been as interesting and weird as he is funny. Starting with The Day Today skewering the news among other things (and giving Alan Partridge his start), moving on to Brass Eye - that paedophile special was jaw dropping stuff - and getting still more uncomfortable with Jam, it's ground breaking stuff.

As someone who has come to know awkwardness all to well, I love a bit of that thrown into my chucklevision, so The Office (though, I have to say for the record that the American one is also amazing in a different way. Give it a chance.) and Alan Partridge are winners also.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 10, 2009)

YAY for Big Train! I can't remember what my favourite sketches are, which means I haven't watched it recently enough. Thanks for reminding me.

Ben, excellent choices, have you listened to On The Hour (radio predecessor to The Day Today)? It's sometimes downloadable on torrents/cook'd & bomb'd. I might like it even better than The Day Today. (Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam and Brass Eye I think of as different rather than better/worse)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2009)

My favorite British Comedies so far are:

*The Blackadder series*
*Black Books*
*Father Ted*
*Fawlty Towers*
*Monty Python's Flying Circus*
*The Vicar of Dibley*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 15, 2009)

*Monty Pythons Flying Circus
Father Ted
Are You Being Served
Keeping up Appearances
The I.T Crowd
Little Britain*

Theres a couple others, but I can't remember what their called


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think anyone's mentioned the fast show as of yet which surprises me

all my other favourites have been mentioned so far except my new favourite
Nathan Barley*, who is in his own words "a self facilitating media node"
it has Julian Barrat and Noel Fielding in it though so I wouldn't wonder if it became a cult classic soon enough, plus its written by charlie brooker (screen wipe/dead set) and chris morris(brass eye)

I'm not sure if 4OD is accesible outside the uk but you can find a hell of alot of good comedy shows up there for free, like: Nathan Barley, Brass Eye, Father Ted and Black Books

*if anyone used to read charlie brooker's fantastic spoof radio times Tv Go Home this series is actually based on the program called simply C*nt, it's unfortunate channel 4 didn't run this title for nathan barley but it's still a great show


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2009)

MasterShake said:


> Saw a previous thread, but it's been dead since 2005 plus it seemed oriented to naming the "best".
> 
> I myself just want to hear what everyone likes!
> 
> ...



I like a bit of _The Young Ones_, but other episodes meander and I lose interest. I do agree with you on _Blackadder Goes Forth_. That's one of my favorites, seeing as it is a dark comedy. The ending of that series was kind of a tearjerker, where Edmund says, "Good Luck everyone" just before they go over the top. The writers received praises from actual soldiers about that.


----------



## the_captain (Dec 15, 2009)

I absolutely love _Keeping Up Appearances_! I've watched it so much that it seems odd to see any of the actors in anything else but KUA (especially Patricia Routledge as Hetty Wainthropp...she'll always be Hyacinth to me :happy

My second favorite has to be _Are You Being Served_. Another Britcom I never tire of seeing, even for the hundredth time. If you're watching with others it's fun to try and guess what color Mrs. Slocombe's hair will be in that episode.

_The Vicar of Dibley_. I've been in love with Dawn French since the first episode!

_Good Neighbors_, a.k.a. _The Good Life_. I dunno, there's something about Felicity Kendal that makes me want to take up farming...

I like a lot of others such as _To The Manor Born_, _As Time Goes By_, _Last of the Summer Wine_, and some I've probably forgotten. While not a comedy, I also like _Bargain Hunt_, maybe because David Dickinson is such a strange looking dude!


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 16, 2009)

Tom, I think the Fast Show really came and went, the way all the catchphrase comedies tend to. But for people of that generation it has a lot of nostalgic value. I think shows like the Fast Show and also Little Britain overplayed the same jokes, not just in the specials, publicity, merch & stuff, but they just increasingly re-used things in the TV show they know people would get a kick out of hearing again, but not really doing much original. I loved LB's style at first, but even by the second series I thought they weren't innovative enough. The same really goes for the Fast Show. The League Of Gentlemen, which has a "dark LB" feel (though it pre-dates it), used familiar jokes and characters particularly in their first series, but had new characters and complex storylines that LB didn't. TFS never held a candle to Vic & Bob's stuff to me, I thought they were overlooked when TFS was being given the most credit.

I loooooved TVGoHome when I first found it, and for ages and ages. I thought that got a bit repetitive, and the TV show was shoddy, but then Charlton did Screenwipe and wrote grouchy funny things on the internets and I loved him again!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 18, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> I dressed up as the vicar of dibley for my halloween party (the party was for the son of a friend of mine) I threw it together at the last minute but it got a laugh from everyone who seen the photos. I'll try and post them on here over the weekend. x




OK here is a pic of the sexy Gd as dawn french.. and me being a witch.. muwhahahah! poof!
isn't she a hottie!??!!:eat2::smitten:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 18, 2009)

ok mooooorre!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ok mooooorre!



She looks a lot like Dawn French in that role. She's beautiful. You look wonderful in your witch costume. perhaps I should post a picture of my Halloween costume, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> Tom, I think the Fast Show really came and went, the way all the catchphrase comedies tend to. But for people of that generation it has a lot of nostalgic value.


aye, it wasn't Brilliaaaaant.... but I grew up with it so I suppose it was my generations LB also my friend and I would perform the very very drunk British Gas advert for the amusment of our media class so it will always have a special place in my heart



KatsPyjamas said:


> I loooooved TVGoHome when I first found it, and for ages and ages. I thought that got a bit repetitive, and the TV show was shoddy, but then Charlton did Screenwipe and wrote grouchy funny things on the internets and I loved him again!


I never caught the Tv Go Home or Unnovations tv series though I have watched a few clips on youtube, if you're a fan of Brooker I'd definitely reccomend Nathan Barley

I completely missed your earlier mention of "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" the antidote to panel games, hurrah, there was a mornington crescent thread in the lounge somewhere though it seems to have dwindled into obscurity


----------



## the_captain (Dec 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> OK here is a pic of the sexy Gd as dawn french.. and me being a witch.. muwhahahah! poof!
> isn't she a hottie!??!!:eat2::smitten:



She DOES look like Dawn French! Until I re-read your post I thought you had said the real Dawn French was at your party. I was about to make you my new best friend!


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 19, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I completely missed your earlier mention of "I'm sorry I haven't a clue" the antidote to panel games, hurrah, there was a mornington crescent thread in the lounge somewhere though it seems to have dwindled into obscurity



HOORAAAAAY! Wow that there was a whole thread once! I love the clever pun games like the ...film club/song book rounds, or new definitions.

Also I definitely liked the Fast Show at the time. And occasionally do break out the quotes. And if it was on TV I might watch it, but I don't think I'd sit and watch all of it on DVD, f'rexample.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 19, 2009)

Brit comedies?

Well, all of my favorites have already been listed:

MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING CIRCUS
FAWLTY TOWERS
RED DWARF
BLACK ADDER
BENNY HILL
LEAGUE OF GENTLEMEN
AB FAB

I know I'm forgetting a bunch but those are the main ones

Dennis


----------



## mergirl (Dec 21, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> She looks a lot like Dawn French in that role. She's beautiful. You look wonderful in your witch costume. perhaps I should post a picture of my Halloween costume, but that's for another thread.


yes, you should!! Though.. i think there is a halloween thread too.. Unless you have dressed up as someone from British comedy of course! 



the_captain said:


> She DOES look like Dawn French! Until I re-read your post I thought you had said the real Dawn French was at your party. I was about to make you my new best friend!


lmao..erm drool! :smitten: Yeah.. i need to see about asking her to wear that again sometime maby..:blush:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 21, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> HOORAAAAAY! Wow that there was a whole thread once! I love the clever pun games like the ...film club/song book rounds, or new definitions.



Royal Horticultural Society / Bring me the Hedge of Alfredo Garcia

I haven't heard it for so long I'm going to have to download some or find it on iplayer or something


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ok mooooorre!



We're OK as long as you keep Johnny Depp as far away as possible :happy:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> We're OK as long as you keep Johnny Depp as far away as possible :happy:


Aww.. i like johnny.. oh wasn't he in an episode of vicar of dibley too? Yeah.. he was!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 22, 2009)

trust Mr. Depp to know good british comedy - which reminds me to dig out my Comic Strip presents set and watch it over Xmas - along with some Absolutely

Stoneybridge!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> trust Mr. Depp to know good british comedy - which reminds me to dig out my Comic Strip presents set and watch it over Xmas - along with some Absolutely
> 
> Stoneybridge!


Oh!! haha.. my wee bro bought me the 'Absolutely' box set last xmas and i still havn't watched it! 'Stoneybridge jubilee'!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 26, 2009)

and I managed to get a look at an episode of Alfresco - with an incredibly young looking Hugh Laurie - and an episonde of Who Dares Wins - Tony Robinson with hair ha ha! - now there's a boxed set I'd like to see 

D


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Dec 26, 2009)

I love most British Comedies that I have seen but my favourites are:

1. Only Fools and Horses
2. Little Britain
3. Little Britain Abroad
4. Little Britain USA
5. League of Gentleman
6. Peepshow
7. Coupling
8. Alan Partridge (gotta love Steve Coogan)
9. Chef (with Lenny Henry - he is married to the beautiful Dawn French in real life I believe)
10. Faulty Towers
11. Are You Being Served?

There is many more but those ones I love the most. Especially Only Fools and Horses - I wish they would do a reunion!!!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

DreamyInToronto said:


> I love most British Comedies that I have seen but my favourites are:
> 
> 10. Faulty Towers



Good old Flowery Twats


----------

